
Neuroevolution of Self-Interpretable Agents - sturza
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.08165
======
chromeaway
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623274)

